
Show HN: Child growth tracker to replace pen and paper charts - aqrashik
https://www.ismychildgrowing.com
======
aqrashik
I'm a father to two little boys and tracking their growth is typically done on
paper charts such as
[https://www.cdc.gov/growthcharts/data/who/GrChrt_Boys_24LW_1...](https://www.cdc.gov/growthcharts/data/who/GrChrt_Boys_24LW_100611.pdf)
which are not very usable on screens and require you to draw lines with pen on
the paper for accurate tracking. So I made a digital version instead with
React and D3.

The charts are limited to those for children under two years of age since
growth charts for older children differ based on nationality.

